
Facebook already has a Muslim registry–and it should be deleted - arunbahl
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/12/facebook-should-delete-the-muslim-registry-it-already-has/
======
Zhenya
And the NSA has slurped it all up - they won't delete it.

